# Color chalk fun



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm having some fun with color chalking. What do u think


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww that's cute... comes out easy right?


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes it comes out easy It washes right out. Doesn't stain anything. I was gonna do puple ears and tail for Halloween but the orange just made them look dirty. I rather like the purple ears and tail. I have a better picture in my album can't figure out how to attach another picture here


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That is cute! I have wondered if it stains bedding?


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Adorable. Where do I get some!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Adorable! Is that using the blow pens?


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

It is color chalking. That people use on hair. No it does not stain bedding. I used dark purple violet and it came out light. I got mine at kohls department store. I think the salons use the blow pen type. I just soaked the color chalk in warm water for a few minutes and then I rubbed an old tooth brush on the chalk and then on their hair. I think the blow pens would be nice for a larger area or if u wanted to do a stencil.


----------



## WhereIsMuffy (Oct 12, 2015)

Normally I'm not a huge fan of color dye on pets but that tiny touch is actually pretty adorable and not too flashy!  I like it! :blush:


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you. It does not look "chalky". As it might appear in the picture.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I love seeing colored up puppies  I totally think it's awesome. I havent tried it myself though.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

The perfect touch of color


----------

